
On chamas, Satoshi Nakamoto and the next generation of Crypto innovators - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@chamapesa/on-chamas-satoshi-nakamoto-and-the-next-generation-of-crypto-innovators-7b5a3f325f18
======
mbgaxyz
From Ian Grigg's latest blog post:

> Such a chama was Satoshi Nakamoto. It’s apparent from what is now publicly
> known that the famous team worked in both excessive secrecy but very high
> trust. This handful of professionals from the Internet security field
> contributed jointly and separately to code, keys, design, vision, business,
> documentation, communications and opsec. As a common enterprise with a
> shared goal, enveloped in a dangerous environment, the Satoshi Nakamotii,
> various, faced more or less the same challenges that the members of any
> chama would face in Kibera: work in secret, protect the assets or be robbed
> and destroyed. Stay close to the vision, stay the long path, and in perhaps
> the ultimate irony, don’t allow personalities to be swayed by success.

> You don’t have to believe me that Satoshi Nakamoto was a chama — and the
> surviving members may also be bemused and disagreeable. I care little for
> their bemusement or your disbelief, as being bemused and disagreeable is
> just evidence of a twitter handle or a reddit post and most people out there
> are incapable of dealing with that simple scientific logic: absence of
> evidence is not evidence of absence.

For reference, the same author posted in May 2016:

"SATOSHI IS DEAD - LONG LIVE SATOSHI - TEAM LEADER COMES OUT"

[http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001593.html](http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001593.html)

